# Inadvertently raised Mason Bees



## crmauch (Mar 3, 2016)

Do you know what kind?

The general rule (that I'm familiar with) is not to move the mason bee nest while they're active. They don't reorient well.

Our mason bee season (for both Japanese horn-faced and blue orchard mason bees is from April 1st to June 1st (SE PA, zone 6)). Your location would probably start and end later. At a minimum, I would put up a new nest (not right next to the current one) every few years as they tend to build up levels of parasites (in fact they tend not to want to use previously used holes). 

That's not quite how I manage mine, but I'm trying to give you a low-management way to have your mason bees.


----------



## Aroc (May 18, 2016)

Thank you. Not sure what kind they are. I'll work on a new home.


----------

